# CPU runs without overclock

## MorLipf

Hi,

I have changed the Hypertransport (formerly known as Frontside Bus) from 200 MHz to 237 MHz. With this clock rate the CPU runs at 2607 MHz. In Windows XP and Linux < 2.6.16 the frequency works fine. Both operation systems recognise it flawlessly. But the new Linux kernel makes trouble. It seems that it lowers the Hypertransport to 200 MHz automatically. The processor does always run at 2200 MHz (stock speed). 

What causes the problem? My kernelconfig is built by genkernel and has slightly modifications made by me (CPU type -> athlon64, etc.).

I hope somebody can solve this!  :Smile: 

-MorLipf

----------

## swooshOnLn

try disabling frequence scaling or whatever, so the kernel CANT alter any FSB options

Does your BIOS detect your overclocked speed (at this seccond)?

----------

## MorLipf

Disabling all Cool 'n' Quiet related options in the config is not a solution for me. In the past I used Cool 'n' Quiet to lower the frequency with Powernowd to 1180 MHz when the CPU was idling. My vcore is a bit high with 1,525V, so I want to use CnQ.

----------

## whoracle

overclocking and Cool'n'Quiet does not work well together. I doubt this is your problem, but if you want to overclock more you should shut OnC off.

----------

## MorLipf

It worked for the whole last year. And it still works in Windows and Linux < 2.6.15. There must be a way to get it working together with 2.6.16.  :Wink: 

----------

## swooshOnLn

Its probally a bug in the new 2.6.16 kernel (since it is still in testing?). Submit a bug? Thats probally the only way you are gonna fix it right now.. you can try doing a few diagnostics though first to see what might be causing the problem. First, just disable all of the cpu altering options in kernel (just for testing) and see if the kernel registers the right speed. If so, then chances are that there are still bugs in the new kernel with those options that cause it not to work correctly.

----------

## DZello

I've the same problem but it seems to be only a glitch in the cpu frequency calculation. Benchmarks are the same.

----------

## MorLipf

Is there a program for Linux which shows me the current HTT (FSB), Multiplier and Vcore of my CPU?

----------

## darklegion

I have pretty much the same problem.The only way to fix it seems to be to remove the cpu-scaling modules but then that renders the scaling useless (of couse).You can use scripts to switch scaling on/off on demand but this is only useful in situations where you know you are going to be away from the computer for a while.

----------

## MorLipf

But all in all the cpu speed is right and it is only displayed wrong?

----------

## eddy89

Yes, it's just displayed wrong, you can see the real (approximated) frequence by emerging for x86 x86info.. [See this]

----------

## sirdilznik

 *MorLipf wrote:*   

> But all in all the cpu speed is right and it is only displayed wrong?

 

It seems to be that way.  I noticed that too, the cpu speed used to show up correctly before, but now with newer kernels it displays as if it was stock.  However the bogomips still displays the correct overclocked 'cpu power' (if indeed that is what bogomips is supposed to represent   :Question:   ).

----------

## darklegion

Yeah I just checked with x86info -mhz and it looks correct.

----------

